# St. Louis Z Club Car Show



## BBYE V8 (Aug 14, 2002)

The Gateway Z Club's annual Z Car Show will be Sunday June 8 at Bommarito Nissan. This event is free and open to all Nissan owners, you do not have to be a member of the club. or even have a Z, any Nissan will do. We will have 5 classes: Best 350Z, Best Z32, Best Z31, Best 280ZX, Best Z, and Best Nissan.

Registration from 9 AM to 11 AM, the show officially starts at 10 AM with trophies awarded at 3 PM.

Food and drinks will be available, with all proceeds benefiting Families of Spinal Muscular Atrophy (so please come hungry). Dash plaques will be given to the first 25 cars to show up.

The show is sponsored by Bommarito Nissan, 661 Dunn Road in Hazelwood, Missouri. If rained out, the show will be rescheduled but we don't have another backup date yet; if there is a chance of rain call Ken Jamin at 314-504-8991, he will make the decision on the morning of the show. If you have questions feel free to write me, Brian at [email protected]


----------



## Fosters (Aug 1, 2002)

Brian,

I should be there w/ no problems. I'm aiming for the trophy for "Best non-Z Car w/ minor hail damage on the hood". I know it will be a tight contest, but I'm ready for it.  

Later,

Josh


----------



## BBYE V8 (Aug 14, 2002)

Fosters said:


> *Brian,
> 
> I should be there w/ no problems. I'm aiming for the trophy for "Best non-Z Car w/ minor hail damage on the hood". I know it will be a tight contest, but I'm ready for it.
> 
> ...


Are you forgetting that I'm competing for that trophy??? You don't stand a chance, I got minor hail damage AND rust ;-)

Brian


----------



## BBYE V8 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Show postponed till June 8*

Sorry for the delay, but HEAVY rain is in the forcast. Hope to see you June 8, same times, same place.


----------



## BBYE V8 (Aug 14, 2002)

Anyone from this forum coming? We are expecting around 50 cars this year, I hope you can make it.


----------

